# Donald Trump to build tons of developments in Dubai!!!



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> he does not even pay for that??


i think nakheel will use his name for marketing...


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Who exactly owns Nakheel? Is it owned by the Dubai Govt. or some private investors or by the Royal Family itself?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Nakheel + DPA + Investment Company and others are under what is called the Establishment office and Dubai Holding owned by the big guy.

When they talk about them they say the government owned companies so, nothing is assured anyway.

DANATA was owned by their father Sheikh Rashid but they moved the property to Dubai government. Emirates is owned Dubai government.

Emaar is partially owned by Dubai government (33%).


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

New York Yankee said:


> 'The Trump',
> 
> artifficial islands shaping ´Donald Trump´



:lol:


smussuw is dubai govt planning to buy more shares of emaar after they entered stock market?


of course nakheel uses his name for marketing but it is quite embarassing (agree with smussuw) that it is free advertising for trump he does not pay a cent for.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont think that the government needs to buy shares. It already have the highest percentage and all the power is on their hand.

I wish they put Nakheel and Dubai Holding in the stock market though, just to insure transparency into those two companies or maybe give some of the shares to the government itself so that we all benifit from it.


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

I think this is just Nakheel buying Trump's name and not necessarily his support since they mentioned he'll only invest if he wants to.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

Dubai, do this! 1 mile would be mindblowing.

That would truly be a wonder of the world! I mean totally in a class of it's own. (BD already is but this is a class above BD even)

Please do it!


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> :
> ... that it is free advertising for trump he does not pay a cent for
> .


free advertising ..... on the least i think..
what if nakheel is paying him to use his Trademark name for their development
it could have nothing to do with investment or anything.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

@smussuw,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

interesting new stuff

mr trump has secured the following brand and project names

here's the list:

-trump tower
-trump plaza
-trump international hotel & tower (the golden one on palm jumeirah)
-trump place
-trump grande ocean resort & residences (the world???)
-trump world tower
-trump palace
-mara-lago club
-trump international golf club (ha ha, this will be the 4th club at jumeirah golf estates, which has not yet been announced and is said to be kicking ass)
-estates at trump national golf club
-the residences at trump national golf club
-trump park avenue (difc????)
-trump island villas (the world????)
-trump villas
-residences at trump tower
-trump international beach club

some stuff sounds like high-rise


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

like veeery high rise 

i love that.
oh i am still excited about new dubai projects...


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

*Trump and Nakheel reveal details of first major joint investment in Dubai*

Nakheel, developer of more than $30 billion in real estate in Dubai, and The Trump Organization have revealed their plans for The Palm Trump International Hotel and Tower; both companies will be investing substantially in the pioneering $ US 400 million condo-hotel development.










Spanning 5km in length and 5km in width, The Palm Jumeirah is one of the world's largest man-made islands, creating the shape of a palm tree in the Arabian Gulf. The Palm Trump International Hotel and Tower will provide a spectacular luxury centre piece hotel on The Golden Mile - the exclusive residential and retail boulevard on the trunk of The Palm Jumeirah. It will pioneer the condo-apartment hotel concept in the region. The development will feature approximately 500 apartments (1/2/3 bedroom studios and penthouses), which can be bought to own, and each residence will have the luxury of access to five-star hotel services and amenities. The development will be the first project in Dubai where each room, on the entire 360 degrees of the tower, will be guaranteed a sea view. The development will also include a selection of high-end boutiques, fine dining, signature roof top restaurants, bars, swimming pools, and a luxurious spa and health club. 

The Palm Trump International Hotel and Tower is the initial development in Nakheel and The Trump Organization's exclusive joint-venture in the Middle East. The Trump Organization's agreement with Nakheel includes exclusive rights for 19 countries in the Middle East region and 17 major brands. The Trump Organization will be investing substantial sums directly in the projects, and will have sales, marketing and management responsibility for each real estate development, including introducing The Trump Touch concierge services to the UAE. Sales for The Palm Trump International Hotel and Tower are expected to launch at the end of 2005 with a ground-breaking ceremony in Dubai. 

Donald Trump, The Trump Organization's Chairman and President, said, "I am delighted to invest, manage and sell this project on what is clearly the best location in Dubai. When I look at potential sites for real estate investment, I concentrate on 'location, location, location' - and this is not only the best location in Dubai, but the whole of the Middle East." 

The hotel will offer a unique opportunity to own an elegantly appointed hotel suite on Dubai's world famous Palm. The hotel will serve as the perfect pied-a terre for those who like a second, or even third home, but without the responsibility of maintaining a residence. These superb accommodations may be purchased for personal or corporate use and occupied as much or as little as desired. 

When in residence, owners will have full access to the exceptional five-star amenities and incomparable services to this truly luxurious hotel. When not occupied, owners will have the option of making their room available as part of the hotel. The program is highly flexible with no minimum or maximum stays required. Each hotel guestroom will be purchased, which owners may sell or transfer at any time in the future. Whether an owner occupies the unit or places it for rent, the Hotel will manage and maintain all guestrooms with the highest level of service and in the most exclusive surroundings. 

"Our designers and architects will be engaged closely with Nakheel on the design and interior finishes of the building to ensure the quality is of the absolute highest standards." 

Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, Executive Chairman Nakheel, said, "With The Palm, Jumeirah development, Nakheel is creating an icon for the twenty-first century, and it is entirely fitting that The Trump Organization is a key player and investor in realizing this vision. The Trump Organization has built its reputation on providing first class, luxury developments - The Trump International Hotel and Tower in New York is one of only three hotels in the USA to have received a double Mobil Five-Star rating for both the hotel and its restaurant. It is this quality of development that Nakheel is attracting on to The Palm, Jumeirah. 

"Nakheel prides itself on the unique and innovative nature of its projects, and The Palm Trump International Hotel and Tower will not only incorporate an iconic, eye-catching design, the first such development with sea views from every room in the entire 360 degrees around the tower, but the condo-apartment hotel concept is also a pioneering one for the region, which offers potential investors something a little different." 

The tower's iconic "tulip" design will incorporate a state-of-the-art exo-skeleton frame, which will minimise the number of internal structural columns, thus maximising floor space and ensuring uninterrupted views of both The Palm and the Arabian Gulf throughout the tower.


----------



## philipz (Oct 16, 2005)

Well Trump isnt really paying a cent, its Nakheel getting the exclusive rights to use the Trump name on various developments throughout the Middle East. You can clearly hear this from Donald's mouth at the video below.

Donald's talks about the Palm Trump - MSNBC

Here is a pic of the Palm Trump with its location on the Palm Jumeirah.









More on the Palm Trump International Hotel and Tower...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

:rofl:

this one says 50 floors and 360m :eek2:

:nono: i consider this as a joke and misinformation!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i think they take their information from our forums honestly.
like our updates :rofl:

anyway i talked to my uncle from america he is a businessman, acutally he was he is not any longer and so he is quite interested in all this stuff and according to him this step made dubai very famous among american managers etc.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this might be a 50/50 joint-venture
he's not required to invest, but he might do it anyway

also, he's planning 25 to 30 towers
donald you're the lord


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

What's next?

Dubai Casino Village?

The first gambling in the Gulf.

:badnews:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

why do you think so?
what's so special abt this.


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

go mid east said:


> What's next?
> 
> Dubai Casino Village?
> 
> ...


I would be devestated if there is any gambling there. Las Vegas is trashed with casinos, and Dubai should never think about getting started with this garbage, though I don't think it will.


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

i've heard/read rumors about building casinos on palm island because palm isn't officially on uae land (off-land on the water)


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

god forbid!
well, it's rumours

the last thing i want to see on the palm is some stupid casino
many arabs will also have something against it

dubai is very creative and innovative with new projects, but why open up a casino??

hopefully this is just hot air


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

go mid east said:


> i've heard/read rumors about building casinos on palm island because palm isn't officially on uae land (off-land on the water)



i heard that too but i think it was just some joke in an interview or sth.
anyway i doubt they will do that.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

There are Casino rumours running around since late '90 when Burj Al Arab was being build. 

Nothing new


----------

